# losing babys!



## blowinthatloud (Mar 4, 2015)

dinafem White Widow seeds all planted in seed starter at same time under same conditions.0ther plants are doin great dont know whats up maybe i got some bad seeds? ...BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 057.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 058.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 059.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 4, 2015)

all three WW were weaklings an this is the last one an i really want it to grow i like this strain. dont know if its seed related or me?!..BtL


----------



## samarta (Mar 5, 2015)

Not familiar with soil but they look way to dark green which tells me you have too much nitrogen. What is the ph?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2015)

What soil are you in?  They need a drink.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2015)

We do need a lot more info, blowing.  Let us know what kind of seed starter you planted in, what you are feeding them, how much, how often.  What light are they under, what are the room temps?  How old are they?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 5, 2015)

Jiffy seed starters, then planted into 6" jiffy pot, neutral soil with perlite, no food yet, there only 5 days old, thanks. BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 10, 2015)

So after ruining a bunch of seeds i started looking at stuff trying to figure out whats going on, the jiffy seed starters i used you soak in water an they swell up, well for some reason they were hard an not allowing the roots to grow thru them out into the soil, dont know if i got some bad ones or what but i wont be using them again, i have a couple seeds i hope i am gonna be able to save. Under a T5 4' 8 bulb. 1st time having problems germinating, temp 70°..BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2015)

I do not like jiffy plugs and do not use them at all.  However, those plants do not look large enough to have a root system that has filled a jiffy cube, so I question whether the roots not being able to grow through the bottom of the cubes as _the_ issue.  And what soil exactly did you plant in?  You do not appear to have had problems germinating--they came up.  Generally, if the seeds sprout, they are fine.  If they die after sprouting, it is usually something we did wrong.  Why not plant seeds directly into your medium?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 10, 2015)

Ive used jiffy starter pellets for years. Ive had similar issues in the beginning. I learned that if you dont saturate them in water. I mean drown em. They will have dry spots in them. To combat this I drop them into a bowl of water and let em soak for an hour. Then squeeze the excess water out of them. Since doing this ive never had an issue popping seeds in jiffy starter pellets.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 11, 2015)

I was using them cause i bought a germ. Setup with a dome an self watering pellets for tomatos or veggies i figured it would work nice to keep them moist an it did well on a few but like High said some were hard even after soaking as to the directions, an for as small as the plants were they had quite a few roots i was surprised but they were root bound pretty much. As for soil i use a home mix basic promix, perlite, sand, worm caseings etc etc.i think i may have saved the small last WW in the pic i replanted it after opening up the pellet an it hasnt died yet so im prayin to the green mojo gods this baby makes it! BtL


----------



## echO (Mar 13, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> Jiffy seed starters, then planted into 6" jiffy pot, neutral soil with perlite, *no food yet,* there only 5 days old, thanks. BtL



they look dark green to me too ???


----------



## echO (Mar 13, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> As for soil i use a home mix basic promix, perlite, sand, *worm caseings etc etc*.i think i may have saved the small last WW in the pic i replanted it after opening up the pellet an it hasnt died yet so im prayin to the green mojo gods this baby makes it! BtL



the worm castings are food,...generally pretty mild though.

what else do you have in your soil as far as the* "etc etc"*

cheers


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 13, 2015)

Its peat moss, promix, worm castings, perlite, sand, organic potting soil. I think the pic looks darker then they are, Never had a problem before with it..Ty...BtL


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> Its peat moss, promix, worm castings, perlite, sand, _organic potting soil_. I think the pic looks darker then they are, Never had a problem before with it..Ty...BtL



That might be the culprit. Does the bag say that it has nutrients included?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 13, 2015)

No nutes just potting soil..BtL


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Just my two cents, stem is purple so the roots need air, either the soil is two wet/compact ,or it does not drain well enough. Also yellowing from the tips back is usually a sign your headed into a lock out, whats the runoff pH ?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 13, 2015)

Ya kraven it was root bound, the jiffy starter pellet was hard inside not allowing water in after i opened the pellet up there growing good now, i just updated my journal you can see the pics there if you want...BtL


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate Jiffy pellets. I used them many years ago and learned to hate them. I just use a seedling mix and some soil, now. Clones, seeds, whatever. It all goes in the dirt. LOL

If I remember right, pot plants don't like peat, anyway. Isn't it too sweet for them?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 14, 2015)

I dont use much of the peat or the worm caseings..BtL


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 14, 2015)

Jiffy Pellets are all peat, aren't they?

I always felt that's why I never got good root growth with them. Some people love them.

More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

My seeds go directly into the soil (Sunshine Mix #4) in 3 inch coco coir pots. When ready into 6 inch coco coir pots. Then into the large pot (5 gallon plastic) to finish growing. No transplant shock this way. I did try using the jiffy pellets or whatever they were with terrible results. Anybody want the rest of `em ?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 14, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Jiffy Pellets are all peat, aren't they?
> 
> I always felt that's why I never got good root growth with them. Some people love them.
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat.



Im not sure, I usually go straight to soil was tryin something new an it didnt work out!! O well lesson learned! BtL


----------



## oldandstilldoinit (Mar 15, 2015)

I had an experience once where the potting soil had nutes in it and killed several seeds and seedlings.


----------

